# Smaller hair shaft with hair loss



## hayley3 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have been losing hair like crazy..I can just pull it out and I dread washing it because that's when I really become depressed seeing all the hair in the shower drain..but I have several things going on so am not sure what is causing what.

So I just wonder if anyone here has noticed that if their hair is falling out, is it growing back in but very, very fine.

Not only do I have "hot" thyroid nodules but the doctor says my testosterone is very high. I also have MCTD which is autoimmune and that can cause hair to fall out..but I'm having a hard time finding where any of these diseases cause the hair shaft to become thinner.

I just tried taking the Methimazole (tapizole) and it was making me ill and I was hoping that would fix my hair. So I can't count on that anymore.

Thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hayley3 said:


> I have been losing hair like crazy..I can just pull it out and I dread washing it because that's when I really become depressed seeing all the hair in the shower drain..but I have several things going on so am not sure what is causing what.
> 
> So I just wonder if anyone here has noticed that if their hair is falling out, is it growing back in but very, very fine.
> 
> ...


How are you dealing w/ the hyperthyroid if you are no longet taking the Tapazole?

There are so many things that can cause hair loss. I wish I could help; I have my own hair challenges and no answers in sight.


----------



## hayley3 (Oct 18, 2010)

well I wasn't even sure the medicine was helping and I had only taken it for about 25 days..but after feeling ill for the last 3 days, I have figured out it must be the medicine so I'm gonna stop it and see if I feel better. I feel like I have a fever and am really feeling unwell.

I'm gonna look up some thyroid herbs. If anyone knows any good ones, please let me know.

Thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

You should check with your doctor before just stopping the med. It made me feel sick for a few days (which actually it is the disease making you feel sick) and then kicked in and I felt a lot better.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi there! I had autoimmune Thyroid disease (Hashi's). Hair loss/thinning hair was one of my symptoms that caused me to find out what was truly 'wrong' with me. I have had my thyroid removed completely and as I heal my hair improves, still not all there yet, but lots less in my hands when washing )


----------



## hayley3 (Oct 18, 2010)

Was your hair strands thinner though? I'm thinking that part is caused by something else, like my testosterone is very high. It's hard to search thin hair because you get "thinning hair" which is not the same thing.


----------

